
Google Opens Up Its EPUB Archive: Download 1 Million Books for Free - hypno2

======
JoshCole
Any particularly interesting books someone wants to point out?

------
jacques_chester
You've not linked to anything.

~~~
amock
I think the relevant announcement is at
[http://booksearch.blogspot.com/2009/08/download-over-
million...](http://booksearch.blogspot.com/2009/08/download-over-million-
public-domain.html) .

